# MX5200 3pt drop adjustment stuck



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I've noticed the turn dial for the 3pt drop control doesnt turn. This knob is supposed to control the fall rate for the 3pt and is located under the seat near the floorboard.

Anyone had this issue and know what the fix may be?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Probably stuck from lack of use. It may be just the seal is stuck to the shaft. I would spray penetrant oil on it where it enters the valve body and hope for the best.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Thanks....I will give it a try....it drops slow which is fine, but would be nice to have it working as it should.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TX MX5200 said:


> Thanks....I will give it a try....it drops slow which is fine, but would be nice to have it working as it should.


With the Yanmar and Deere variants, not only is there the knob under the seat, but there is a tiny lever on the left side under the seat. Just a slight bump to the lever and people thing the 3PT is stuck in position. Does your machine have additional controls like that too?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> With the Yanmar and Deere variants, not only is there the knob under the seat, but there is a tiny lever on the left side under the seat. Just a slight bump to the lever and people thing the 3PT is stuck in position. Does your machine have additional controls like that too?


Negative....the turn dial is all I have. The 3pt functions up and down...I just cant control the rate of fall on 3pt. It's set to slow descent...only an issue when box or straight blading since I have to wait on it often. Not bad and will try the penetrating oil this evening and let it sit...afraid to muscle it too much as I can see it breaking


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

After looking at the MX series 3PT models on the orange forum, there is a chance the seal is leaking internally, thus the slow movement for the arms.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> After looking at the MX series 3PT models on the orange forum, there is a chance the seal is leaking internally, thus the slow movement for the arms.


Hope that's not the case... only has 120 hours on it. The 3 pt raises fast, just lowers slow. My initial thought is the dial is stuck in the slow lower setting. Either way, I reckon job one is to unfreeze the knob.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Hooooorah.....the 3pt restriction valve is back in action. I did as suggested and used PB Blaster, removed knob, light light taps and a twist with vice grips and waaaaa waaaaa. 

Thanks for the advice and spins freely and is back to adjusting the fall rate. I will remember to give it a spin whenever I use tractor to keep it free as I'm sure it was probably never used by original owner. The tractor only averaged 15 hours a year and I've already exceeded that avg in 4 weeks. 

Ordered some fresh round bales this week so I'm ready when the pasture gives up the ghost.


----------

